# Avengers: Earth's Mightiest Heroes!



## MarcusRaven (Nov 3, 2010)

Does anybody know if its possible to get a download of the theme from Avengers: Earth's Mightiest Heroes? I love it! I would seriously listen to that on repeat all the time, and then mix it into my epic hero mix. (I have a playlist that covers songs that sound like they would fit the original heroes I created, and their various stories.)

If I can't get it, I guess I'll just have to watch the show every time its on.

EDIT: The non-vocal reprise during the credits would be nice too. I could use these for a lot. Especially when I start writing my books! (Animated trailers when I finish writing? You bet!)

EDIT2: Okay, so I found an audio extractor and a good DL of an episode. Taken care of on my end. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Anyway, what do you guys think of the show? I kind of like the smart-ish Hulk. Not as much 3rd person. I wonder if we'll see Gray or Professor Hulk in this one.


----------

